# Web browing is fine but Online games LAG! >:(



## SolidMGSnake (Jul 23, 2005)

New here thought this might be the place to help solve my little new problem. Alright this just started happening eariler this week.(Im using cable btw.. Road Runner.. really fast stuff) I Started playing CounterStrike: Source and it starts lagging. Restarted the modem, repaired connection.. no good. I realized all of my online games are lagging like crap. It bounces from good ping to very bad ping. Its been with me all week and I've had nothing like this ever and im frustrated cause I cant play online games with this crap that poped up all of a sudden. I've already ran Spyware scan and Virus scan but nothing seems to be helping. Im defraging my HD now.Anyways Web browsing is fine and my downloads are fine. Its just an issue with the lag on my online games. >_> i hope someone can help me out here. Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am moving you over to the game forum. We will see if they can help you.


----------



## SolidMGSnake (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok I think I might know what the problem is cause when I checked out the ethernet cord and part of it was sqaushed under my desktop =\ flat as a pancake.. So I knew right away this had to be it.. I tried unflattening it to see if there a difference in latency in my games. Counter Strike: Source still lags but when I tried out Battlefield 2 and it seemed to stabilize keeping a 90-100 ping maybe a bit higher but it certainly was normal. I remember though being it lower before so the cord must still be damaged perhaps.. I'll need to get another one and if thats not the problem then I dont know.. some of you guys need to help me out.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

just to verify, the ping is the connection time that it takes your computer to send packets to the server, its mesured in milleseconds. 99-100 ping is pretty high, try to find a closer server you should be able to find ones in your area with like 30 ping.

to source, make sure the developers console is enabled in the options. once that is done press the ` key and type in these commands and change some numbers and maybe youll get an improvement these are the commands: rate 9999 cl_cmdrate 101 cl_updaterate 101 

some other comman number afterfixes, for the rate 20000 for the cmdrate 30 for the updaterate 20. just play around with those numbers and you might see an improvement an comman fix it all is the rate set to 9999


----------



## SolidMGSnake (Jul 23, 2005)

Ive tried those and nothing seems to help on Counter Strike and im not gettin the consistant 90-100ping on CSS like I do on Battlefield 2. But damnit I've had much lower ping before even on [email protected] Somethings still leeching off my speed when gaming.. argh! >_>


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Could it possibly be a firewall. I have heard horror stories of firewalls slowing down games because of needless data-checking.


----------



## SolidMGSnake (Jul 23, 2005)

Alright well I've been lagging in Battlefield 2 now. It just seems to be random when the ping starts stabilizing at a good ping level but if I play later on the ping will just bounce from low to high.. lag city. This is not the case for Counter Strike: Source though its always been lagging since this problem started. And I know its not a firewall issue either cause I turned both WinXP firewall and my routers firewall.


----------



## ZEn_MAster (Jul 21, 2005)

I have this same exact problem but I lag online on Diablo II and WC3, seriously I thought it was spyware and stuff but no dice. This has been happening for 5 days now, Web browsing and single player work fine, but online on those games sux..

I use DSL + Dell XP

If u find the problem could u possibly tell me?


----------



## L-D-C (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah same with me i get low fps and high ping on CS:S


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

At one point there was an epidemic of people on the Steam forums complaining about bad latency.. it turned out we all had SBC DSL. It took them like a month to get their act back in order but the latency eventually was corrected by our ISP.


----------

